# How to Get Up Right Away When Your Alarm Goes Off



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

> When your alarm wakes you up in the morning, is it hard for you to get up right away? Do you find yourself hitting the snooze button and going right back to sleep?
> 
> That used to be part of my daily awakening ritual too. When my alarm would blare its infernal noise, I?d turn the damned thing off right away. Then under the cloak of that early morning brain fog, I?d slowly ponder whether or not I should actually get up:
> 
> ...


Find them here: http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/0 ... m-goes-off

@ the bottom.


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I like my way better. If I really need to be up I simply roll towards the end of the bed. I usually wake up just in time to land on my feet.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

find your way to the shower, it usually wakes me up.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea. I can relate to hitting the snooze button for another 30 minutes, lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I was able to jump right outta bed this morning (7:30am)  because I "need" to go somewhere... hence it makes a huge difference if you "gotta" be somewhere. (Does for me any how)... although I have a little brain fog =S.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Depends what it is. I find it hard to get out of bed for work but easier if its something fun I'm going to be doing.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

My theory is that one needs the womb of the bed when emotional wholeness has been disrupted.

The times I have felt wholeness on waking, I had no need to stay in bed, searching for my lost self. But I emphasise that the wholeness feeling only came from attending healing events, not ignoring the problems that had caught my attention : waking up feeling full of negative emotions everyday. The boundaries between sleeping and waking having been lost.

I've never had trouble falling asleep, but I tell you what I've never slept so deeply in my whole life as I did the other day, after spiritual healing. And I woke whole. That was amazing. It is possible.

People who wake like that everyday have no trouble getting up. They probably look forward to the day also, knowing they cannot be taken away from their essential Self.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Rozanne said:


> My theory is that one needs the womb of the bed when emotional wholeness has been disrupted.


Nice theory, I have never looked at it that way.

What would you say to this, I hate being covered up in bed, fortunately I live in a warm climate. 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Are you are why you hate it? I love a comfort blanket over me. Again each to their own =)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah feather and down!


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Did you have a duck for a mother :lol:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I have wierd sleeping habits. No matter how cold it is I always like my feet poking out the end with a fan blowing on them, lol. But its been freaking hot at night of late which makes it hard to sleep 

Yeah, I usually wake up full of negative emotions. Its hard to get out of bed when you have bad thoughts about how the day will go. I've had times when I've felt great in the morning after a good night and/or when there's something on that day that I know will be fun, so I agree with that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I love my duck feather and down.

BB:Well you know my surname right? heh.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I always set my alarm clocks (I have two of them which attests to how bloody difficult I find waking up in the morning to be) ahead so that I trick myself into thinking it's later than it actually is. This worked for probably the first morning. Then I had to sneak the clock ahead a little further to continue the charade. The next day, a little further...

Eventually, it got to the point whereI had no idea what the actual time was, and I was so confused when I looked at my clocks in the morning that I just wanted to crawl under my covers and cry. Currently, they're around 45 mins. and 55 mins. ahead of what the actual time is.

I hate waking up in the winter especially. It's cold...it's dark...and it's miserable. The only thing that even makes it possible for me to crawl out of my "womb of covers", as Rozanne puts it, is glorious Starbucks coffee. And even that...it's so far away...like, when I'm lying in bed and the cacophony of alarm bells are wailing all around me like bloody air raid sirens, the concept of a Starbucks coffee seems too far away...too esotherically intangible...to actually be something real.

I especially hate mornings where I've had a bit too much to drink the night before. You know what I mean...those nights when you're out at the bar and that feeling of indestructibility washes over you and you're like, "Oh hell, it's only 2 am...I can drink some more. I feel great! I'll bounce out of bed tomorrow like a bloody acrobat! Wooo-eeeee! It's great to be alive!" And then next thing you know, the alarms are going off, Starbucks is like half an hour away, and you have a long day of tedious office work ahead of you. Sigh. Definitely not a morning person.

s.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

lol... you funny..

Have a mircowave and a cup of starbucks in it which turns on when your alarm goes off... then weare a soccor sock on your arm which gets the coffee so your arm doesn't get cold... and dwink the holy coffee and bob's your uncle =)

(I've been to the pub... =S)... lol


----------

